# Ask Me About Appalachia (creative arts and a long list of other stuff)



## MariMidnight (Oct 1, 2012)

English major
Journalism minor
Pagan  - > Gwyddon

grew up with my grandmother
raised on Social Security and food stamps
family raised a garden every year
great-grandmother was a bootlegger
lived in house with two aunts until they graduated and moved away
Appalachia (southeastern Kentucky)
coal mining
lost uncle to mining in 1980
was in the April 1974 tornado 'Super Outbreak'
total weather fanatic

used to have '80s big hair, wore obnoxious clothes, and talked like a Valley Girl
able to roller skate and chew bubblegum at the same time

divorced
left abusive relationship - two of them
in current partnership for twenty years
two sons - one regular birth (with epidural) one with horrific c-section
oldest son has chronic kidney failure and is a transplant recipient on
youngest son is a Marine living in north carolina

grew up southern missionary baptist, baptized christian, whole-hog Pagan in 1988
been practicing Gwyddon for 20 years
main focus ritual and ritual creation, Gwyddon history, and mythical lore

ADD with panic disorder with agoraphobia (my apartment is very, very clean LOL)

was anorexic in high school and college
now have an emotional eating problem and am obese

am caffeine-free
able to name that tune in one note
got kicked out of a Hallmark store
total Snoopy fanatic
started playing Dungeons & Dragons in early high school
have played Vampire the Masquerade since 1991
own complete set of first edition VtM books
was in 'gifted and talented' program from 8th grade through graduation
main focus was French, German, genetics, and creative arts


----------

